
Google Shakes Up Its 'TGIF'–and Ends Its Culture of Openness - ur-whale
https://www.wired.com/story/google-shakes-up-its-tgif-and-ends-its-culture-of-openness/
======
ur-whale
Also this:

[https://www.theverge.com/2019/11/15/20966718/google-
weekly-a...](https://www.theverge.com/2019/11/15/20966718/google-weekly-all-
hands-tgif-staff-meeting-changes-ceo-sundar-pichai)

